

Show HN: WeWorkRemotely android app - sourabh86
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sourabhsoni.weworkremotely

======
sourabh86
I stumbled upon weworkremotely.com while searching for a job and they didn't
have an app for easy access of job listing. So I created one. I hope it is
useful for others as well. PS:- Oh and did I mention I was looking for a job?

------
byoung2
I like that the app doesn't require any special permissions. It seems like
every app out there wants to read all my contacts, detect my location, read
phone state, prevent the phone from sleeping, read and write to the SD card,
and on an on. Thanks for making an app that doesn't do that.

~~~
sourabh86
Yes that has been a big pain in all the commercial apps, but this app was
created for personal use and there was no reason for any other permissions. I
might include a Google sign in if users want to get notified when a particular
kind of job is available.

------
soumitrasg
One suggestion, can you make the first screen of the app contain latest
listing from each category?

Otherwise pretty useful.

~~~
sourabh86
Nice Idea...will create another page with _new_ listings. Thanks.

